# ,- ,

## Blue Star

,  !
       .  - , ,  -, ,        20 ,           15 .      3-  .   -    ( , , ),- ,  , -   .        .    ,   ,     ,   olgamedical@rambler.ru        ,    icq -576141291..80990575310-

----------


## rust

. 
 :
   ?
    ?
"    " -   ?

----------


## Blue Star

,   - tantra-kiev.narod.ru,   :)

----------


## Blue Star

!!!! 

[COLOR="blue"]    ܻ,
   20-26    ( ,  . ).
     ,    ,       . 
         , ,   ,     . 
    ,      .  **  ,  -,      ,  ,    , -   ,  ,    15-      . **    20    ,  -, ,     ,  .  *  ()*   ,      10 :  , , .  **  , -, .        .  , ,    5 . **   , -.       .   : , -   .  
    -  
	         (,  ,  . ٸ).
	  : , , . 
	  .
	     . 
	, , . 
	   .
	    .  
     :
	    
	   
	 
	 -
	
	
	
	  
	 
	-
	-
	  
	   



	  "


	-


 

	9.00 
	9.30 
	11.00 
	14.00 

	16.00 
	19.00 
	20.00 


 
 : www.awareness.su www.drama.do.am
+7962 929 4411    
e-mail:  sashapo@list.ru, mail@awareness.su
olgamedical@rambler.ru -  , 80990575310

----------


## Def

**:        ܻ,
   20-26    ( ,  . ).
 ?   ?

----------


## Lera

> **:        ܻ,
>    20-26    ( ,  . ).
>  ?   ?

  **:     ""    ))

----------


## rust

> ܻ,
>    20-26    ( ,  . ).

   
    ?

----------


## Blue Star

*19-21     .  !!!*
  ,    ,    www.awareness.su. 
  - 0990575310,   *26-27     - "  ".* ,  - 1.5. -  18.00   22.00     8.00  22.00  .
        ,  ,   .
 -0990575310, mail: olgamedical@rambler.ru, icq-576-141-291

----------


## Ittosai

> ,  !
>        .  - , ,  -, ,        20 ,           15 .      3-  .   -    ( , , ),- ,  , -   .        .    ,   ,     ,   olgamedical@rambler.ru        ,    icq -576141291..80990575310-

      ?  ""  "" ?
          ,    ..   ..      ..

----------


## Blue Star

.Itossai,     ,    -  :)))
        ,      .psyhe -:)))      -    ,   !!!:)))  ...    :)))        
        ,    ,     ...         .
       ?      ...     ,  ?    ?                   ?
  -         ,         ,     ,       :))) 0990575310

----------


## Ittosai

> .Itossai,     ,    -  :)))
>         ,      .psyhe -:)))      -    ,   !!!:)))  ...    :)))        
>         ,    ,     ...         .
>        ?      ...     ,  ?    ?                   ?
>   -         ,         ,     ,       :))) 0990575310

   .
  ,                 . 
    ,   ,   ,  .   ..        ..         ..  ))     .. 
            ))..           ..          ..       ..
     ,

----------


## Blue Star

,         :)) , ,    ,                   ,        .         - - ,     .         ,  ,    -  ,       ,           .     ,   :)))   ,       ,           ,       .   -             " ", http://www.integralportal.ru/docs/DOC-1341,,  ,       .                                                                                            , ,  ,

----------


## Blue Star

*  
*. 
   : 
- *        (     ); 
-  ; 
-    ; 
-  ; 
-  -  ; 
-            ; 
-  ,   ; 
-         .* 
          ,  ,   ,        . 
      18.00  22.00,    -1. 
      ,  , ,   . 
 : 
. 099-057-53-10
icq 576-141-291
e-mail: olgamedical@rambler.ru

----------


## Blue Star

*4-6     "     "* 
 - * ,  - www.awareness.su* 
  -http://www.your-mind.ru/lasta/xolotropnoe-dyxanie-texnika-xolotropnogo-dyxaniya/, 
  - 0990575310 -

----------

